

Show HN: Hacker News Android Reader - RavneetGrewal

Hi,<p>I have been a lurker for a long time, and had always wanted to see a good reader for HN on the Android platform.<p>Here is an early screenshot:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ravneetg.com&#x2F;HN&#x2F;HN.png<p>I see there are some which are based on scraping the site. I was interested in using the official API by Firebase, and have refreshing capabilities as supported by the APIs.<p>So I started this weekend on a Android 5.0 App (pre 5.0 support also expected) based on the Firebase Android APIs for connecting with Hacker News data.<p>I plan to add:
1. Comments reading
2. Auto update as the API pushes the changes<p>Later:
1. SignIn 
2. Post Comments
3. Up&#x2F;down votes.<p>Not sure if there is any traction for something like this, with a tasteful UX, so posting here to test the waters :)<p>Thanks!
Ravneet
======
cheeaun
Looks good. Would love to try it :)

~~~
RavneetGrewal
I'll get a beta APK out somewhere soon. It will be Android 5.0 only at first
though :)

~~~
cheeaun
No problem. I'm using Nexus 5 with Lollipop :)

